# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Jam e shkurter e dua te zgjatem

## Bina55

pershendetje...
kam nevoj per ndonje keshill ose per ndonje bar qe do te mund te me ndihmoje..
jam 16 vjece dhe nuk jam e gjat(e larte jam vetem 1.50cm)merzitem shume jam me e vogla  e klases... ka dite qe nuk shkoj ne shkoll, nuk dal me shoket as me shoqet sepse mendoj se nuk jam si ato...
ju lutem me tregoni ndonje keshill apo ilac qe do te me ndihmoj pak sa  te rritem...   
se smund te vazhdoj keshtu jeta me eshte bere ferr...

----------


## maryp

> pershendetje...
> kam nevoj per ndonje keshill ose per ndonje bar qe do te mund te me ndihmoje..
> jam 16 vjece dhe nuk jam e gjat(e larte jam vetem 1.50cm)merzitem shume jam me e vogla  e klases... ka dite qe nuk shkoj ne shkoll, nuk dal me shoket as me shoqet sepse mendoj se nuk jam si ato...
> ju lutem me tregoni ndonje keshill apo ilac qe do te me ndihmoj pak sa  te rritem...   
> se smund te vazhdoj keshtu jeta me eshte bere ferr...


ilaci me i mire..ndrysho menyren e te menduarit! krijo  pak autostime e pak besim tek vetja..bota eshte e mbushur plot me njerez  qe nuk jane te gjate por atyre jo per kete u eshte bere jeta ferr..po kur te rritesh qe do te fillojne problemet reale te jetes, ca do besh?? do vrasesh veten???

----------


## Apollyon

Merru me basketboll cdo dite.. do shohesh rezultatet pas 2 apo 3 vjetesh.

Basketboll non stop cdo pasdite!

----------


## Bina55

many thanks

do ti marr para sysh te dy mendimet...


per basketboll te gjith me thone por qe se kam per dore  hic... por do ta provoj qe neser
 shume faliminderit

----------


## Gordon Freeman

çfar kompleksi asht ky Blina a je ti normal a? mos u merr hiq me basketboll vetem ndrysho të menduarit edhe heke kompleksin kurgjo tjeter ka njerz qe jon Invalid edhe dalin në rrugë hecin si me qen të njëjte shyqyr që nuk je rast i tillë edhe mos e nënqmo dhuntinë e Perëndisë ti mund të jesh vajz shum e mir e shkëlqyshme edhe nisja mu barazu me tjert fol normal atë që ndihen nga brenda mos shiko fare sa je e gjat sa je e shkurt edhe 1.50 nuk asht shum e shkurt për një 16vjeqare mund tjesh ma e vogla me trup por me dije mund t`i mundësh të gjithë kjo asht arma ma e fort e jetës 

Përshendetje merre kshillën time parasyh,

----------


## PINK

Guess what ? Nuk zgjatesh me. Aq ngele. Te pelqen apo ste pelqen. Lol

lere c'a te thote Apollyon, jo basketball po dhe hedhje me shkop , aha nope .  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Apollyon

> per basketboll te gjith me thone por qe se kam per dore hic... por do ta provoj qe neser


Po ty edhe te thone qe merru me basketboll edhe se provon? Po pse ta themi ne kot e? Merru pra me basketboll ca pret? Si ke pare basketbollistet sa te gjate jan? Kot skan vajt aq ato o lal..

Nejse, mos e merr  per keq edhe te jeshe e shkurter se ska asnje problem po he.. mos e fut veten ne te tilla mendime.




> Guess what ? Nuk zgjatesh me. Aq ngele. Te pelqen apo ste pelqen. Lol
> 
> lere c'a te thote Apollyon, jo basketball po dhe hedhje me shkop , aha nope


Eshte 16 vjec, ka akoma mundesi te zgjatet sepse i ka kockat e njoma akoma, edhe mundesia per tu zgjat qendron akoma. Plus qe kjo ska pse merzitet se ndoshta trupi i ecen me vone.. Vetem 16 vjec eshte disa femra zhvillohen me vone.

----------


## Explorer

Nese eshte e trasheguar, atehere nuk besoj te ket ilac(meru me basketboll).

Nese jo, atehere paraqitu te mjeku specijalist endokrinolog qe te analizohet problemi yt.

----------


## [Perla]

Po tani eshte gusht, nuk ka shkolle  :ngerdheshje: 

1.50 nuk eshte keq, ka dhe me te shkurtra. Nqs miqte s'te pranojne per ashtu siç je, atehere kot i quan miq. Sado te perpiqesh te zgjatesh ti, ne kete moshe gjymtyret e tua mund te pesojne transformime fare te vogla ne lidhje me gjatesise. Mos shpreso shume  :i ngrysur:

----------


## PINK

> Po ty edhe te thone qe merru me basketboll edhe se provon? Po pse ta themi ne kot e? Merru pra me basketboll ca pret? Si ke pare basketbollistet sa te gjate jan? Kot skan vajt aq ato o lal..
> 
> Nejse, mos e merr  per keq edhe te jeshe e shkurter se ska asnje problem po he.. mos e fut veten ne te tilla mendime.
> 
> 
> 
> Eshte 16 vjec, ka akoma mundesi te zgjatet sepse i ka kockat e njoma akoma, edhe mundesia per tu zgjat qendron akoma. Plus qe kjo ska pse merzitet se ndoshta trupi i ecen me vone.. Vetem 16 vjec eshte disa femra zhvillohen me vone.


e ke gabim Apollyon. 
Femrat ne ndryshim nga meshkujt e kane ate fazen e zgjatjes nga mosha 11 e deri 15 . Ja te themi dhe 16. Me vone aha aq ngele. Cunat jane ndryshe e fillojne zgjatjen nga mosha 15 e lart.

----------


## Apollyon

> e ke gabim Apollyon. 
> Femrat ne ndryshim nga meshkujt e kane ate fazen e zgjatjes nga mosha 11 e deri 15 . Ja te themi dhe 16. Me vone aha aq ngele. Cunat jane ndryshe e fillojne zgjatjen nga mosha 15 e lart.


He mi he se zgjatet.. varet kur nis ti zhvillohet trupi, se ka femra nga 13 vjec qe duken si 27, sic ka edhe 24 qe duken si 15 sepse akoma nuk ju eshte zhvilluar trupi, e kur te jene tek te 30-tat behen yje pastaj.

----------


## [Perla]

> e ke gabim Apollyon. 
> Femrat ne ndryshim nga meshkujt e kane ate fazen e zgjatjes nga mosha 11 e deri 15 . Ja te themi dhe 16. Me vone aha aq ngele. Cunat jane ndryshe e fillojne zgjatjen nga mosha 15 e lart.


Ka te drejte Pinku. Deri ne 16 vjeç femrat zhvillohen (ndonjehere duken e me te medha se 16 apo jo Apollo  :perqeshje:  ) pas kesaj moshe tiparet e tyre kane tendence te theksohen po te zhvillohen me, jo .

----------


## Apollyon

> Ka te drejte Pinku. Deri ne 16 vjeç femrat zhvillohen (ndonjehere duken e me te medha se 16 apo jo Apollo  ) pas kesaj moshe tiparet e tyre kane tendence te theksohen po te zhvillohen me, jo .


Po ke te drejte, ka edhe nga ato si puna jote qe duken nga 42, po ska te beje me Bina55 ne kte rast, ajo mund te zgjatet akoma.

----------


## PINK

> He mi he se zgjatet.. varet kur nis ti zhvillohet trupi, se ka femra nga 13 vjec qe duken si 27, sic ka edhe 24 qe duken si 15 sepse akoma nuk ju eshte zhvilluar trupi, e kur te jene tek te 30-tat behen yje pastaj.


24 vjec dhe nuk eshte u eshte zhvilluar trupi ? Ne ate kohe ato jane gati te martohen, mos them ngelin pregnant ti thua sjane zhvilluar akoma ? sa i forte qe je Apollyon  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PINK

> Po ke te drejte, ka edhe nga ato si puna jote qe duken nga 42, po ska te beje me Bina55 ne kte rast, ajo mund te zgjatet akoma.


 :pa dhembe:  , Bina ka marr fund. Do zgjatesh. We will pray for you. Me Apolloyn ne krye . Lol

----------


## Apollyon

> 24 vjec dhe nuk eshte u eshte zhvilluar trupi ? Ne ate kohe ato jane gati te martohen, mos them ngelin pregnant ti thua sjane zhvilluar akoma ? sa i forte qe je Apollyon


Pse e demoralizoni gocen njeher? Leri ca thone kta o Bina, bej ate qe te thashe, merru me basketboll, mos u merr me pink se kjo te con drejt vetvrasjes. lOL

----------


## Plot

E ke bagim, Kinp.

Ja t'ju tregoj nje histori nga jeta ime:

Kur kam qene 15 vjece, edhe une isha e shkurter, madje me e shkurter se cupa jone me lart. Kur rreshtoheshim ne oren e fiskultures, une mbyllja rreshtin, dhe kur vraponim, vuaja shume sepse asnjera vajze e klases nuk m'i shihte tulet prapa. Une i kisha te bukura, megjithese te vogla, por asnje nuk m'i shihte. Me vinte plasja sepse nje Valbona qe kisha ne klase, kishte valixhe te medha dhe plaste nga inati i tulkave te mia. Nejse, kohe te vjetra.

Kur vajta ne plazh, ne korrik, atje lozja me top, beja gara me prinderit, etj. Kur jam kthyer ne shkolle, ne shtator, dhe jemi rreshtuar, kam vene re se pas meje kishin mbetur nja 7-8 vajza, nder to dhe Valbona. Une isha bere nje vajze e bukur, e gjate, me forma te hijshme, dhe Valbona kishte mbetur aty ku ishte, shto ketu dhe valixhet qe kishin fituar ca qillo. Nejse.

S'po permend ketu qe kam qene me e mira ne mesime. Nuk vajta kot per juridik, sot jam gjykatese ne gjykaten e Apelit ne Tirane. Imagjino : u rrita, u zbukurova, u shkollova, dhe u martova per 3 vjet !!! Pastaj bera nje femije, zemren e mamit, dhe sot, ma besoni o shoqe, jam nje nder grate me te bukura te Tiranes. Vertete nuk jam sa Edi Rama, por ajo Ermelinda Meksi me merr te keqen. Por me pelqen Majlinda Bregu, sidoqofte. Si dhe Anila Bisha.

Bina, motra jote te thote qe mos u merzit, vitin tjeter edhe do zgjatesh, edhe do zbukurohesh, edhe do mencurohesh, madje aq shume sa do te te merzisin djemte dhe do thuash : ah sikur te isha dhe njehere e shemtuar dhe e vogel. Une kam vuajtur shume nga rrugacet, por ia kam dale mbane sepse vajta ne shkolle dhe u martova me nje te madh, ne qeveri e kam fjalen.

Bina, te uroj shendet. Atyre qe gjoja te qeshin sot, t'iu vije turp. Shtrigat. Je me e mira. Po ta them anglisht se me pelqen shume : you're the best !

----------


## Apollyon

Femer qenke ti e?

----------


## [Perla]

Kush jane shtrigat me ? Une dhe pinku, u na marçi te ligat  :pa dhembe: 

Mire me motra , mos e vri mendjen se 1.80 do behesh kur te vesh 17 vjeçe. Me mire keshtu?

----------


## PINK

> E ke bagim, Kinp.
> 
> Ja t'ju tregoj nje histori nga jeta ime:
> 
> Kur kam qene 15 vjece, edhe une isha e shkurter, madje me e shkurter se cupa jone me lart. Kur rreshtoheshim ne oren e fiskultures, une mbyllja rreshtin, dhe kur vraponim, vuaja shume sepse asnjera vajze e klases nuk m'i shihte tulet prapa. Une i kisha te bukura, megjithese te vogla, por asnje nuk m'i shihte. Me vinte plasja sepse nje Valbona qe kisha ne klase, kishte valixhe te medha dhe plaste nga inati i tulkave te mia. Nejse, kohe te vjetra.
> 
> Kur vajta ne plazh, ne korrik, atje lozja me top, beja gara me prinderit, etj. Kur jam kthyer ne shkolle, ne shtator, dhe jemi rreshtuar, kam vene re se pas meje kishin mbetur nja 7-8 vajza, nder to dhe Valbona. Une isha bere nje vajze e bukur, e gjate, me forma te hijshme, dhe Valbona kishte mbetur aty ku ishte, shto ketu dhe valixhet qe kishin fituar ca qillo. Nejse.
> 
> S'po permend ketu qe kam qene me e mira ne mesime. Nuk vajta kot per juridik, sot jam gjykatese ne gjykaten e Apelit ne Tirane. Imagjino : u rrita, u zbukurova, u shkollova, dhe u martova per 3 vjet !!! Pastaj bera nje femije, zemren e mamit, dhe sot, ma besoni o shoqe, jam nje nder grate me te bukura te Tiranes. Vertete nuk jam sa Edi Rama, por ajo Ermelinda Meksi me merr te keqen. Por me pelqen Majlinda Bregu, sidoqofte. Si dhe Anila Bisha.
> ...


Plot, I think I know you. Me verte qe u are the best  :ngerdheshje:

----------

